# DS #2341: The Incredible Hulk (USA)



## JPH (Jun 7, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3276^^


----------



## concealed identi (Jun 7, 2008)

The fact that this game has been dumped before English of the Dead makes me angry... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I can now totally empathize with the Hulk's uncontrollable desire to smash things, most notably an Englishless, zombiless DS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who knows, this game might be fun though. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Narin (Jun 7, 2008)

Is this game any good or is should I break out the shovel?


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2008)

I wanna fucking Hulk Smash my DS after playing this shit. 

*Screenshots*


----------



## Duckula (Jun 7, 2008)

I've seen better looking Spectrum games.


----------



## xpestilencex (Jun 7, 2008)

This game looks horrible.


----------



## KendoKhan (Jun 7, 2008)

you will bow to this.......


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2008)

xpestilencex said:
			
		

> This game looks horrible.


Looks can be deceiving. 

Nah, you're right - this game is absolutely awful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The graphics are shit, gameplay boring and repetitive...they put no effort into it. 
The only thing slightly cool about the game is when the enemies dance over your dead body.


----------



## Maktub (Jun 7, 2008)

OMFG, friggin' horrible look.


----------



## thieves like us (Jun 7, 2008)

errm... so, not a contender for game of the year?


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jun 7, 2008)

i want to gouge my eyes out now.


----------



## Zulithe (Jun 7, 2008)

so the iron man and hulk games are both disappointing, yet the reviews are good (well, iron man certainly was; early hulk reviews indicate it is also pretty good)


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think they spent more money on the box art than what they spent on the game, seems to be the norm for ds games these days.


----------



## scootmcfly (Jun 7, 2008)

concealed identity said:
			
		

> The fact that this game has been dumped before English of the Dead makes me really angry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiliarious.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

You know, it's amazing that a developer can take a subject that's so interesting, and has so much potential, and absolutely run it into the fucking ground!

This game makes Iron Man look like "Game of the Century".


----------



## concealed identi (Jun 7, 2008)

scootmcfly said:
			
		

> concealed identity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, right? You all are so lucky to have me.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 7, 2008)

This games a piece of shit! Nice way to waste 64MB's.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Jun 7, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it look like the Hulk has a sombrero on in that icon?


----------



## cris92x (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL i also see his sombrero... Man this is why i hate games that are developed to all systems... they usually ignore the DS version, used to be gba, Sigh* Still waiting for those awesome games in summer....


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, forget the DS version of such games. They're usually a lot better on another system.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 7, 2008)

The "DS version" always sucks
EX: CoD4, WWE, NFS etc.

Sigh...


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 7, 2008)

UGH I was hoping for a 3D Action game, not a platformer


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone here actually played it? People aren't just by going by screen shots and bandwagoning, are they? 

CoD4 was good and had a clean framerate unlike Brothers in choppy arms. A 3D game would be good, but that doesn't mean squat if it plays like crap. There's nothing wrong with side scrollers if they play good and there are plenty better than most 3D games. Look at the Stronghold series on PC. 

It doesn't work on R4 with 1.18 kernel. I guess I can't try it until the next update.


----------



## JPH (Jun 7, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Has anyone here actually played it? People aren't just by going by screen shots and bandwagoning, are they?
> 
> It doesn't work on R4 with 1.18 kernel. I guess I can't try it until the next update.



I've actually played it. 
People shouldn't jump the gun and label something crap just by screenshots.

I gave it a try once more a minute ago.
I thought I'd give it another shot and possibly be able to form another opinion.

Nope, was unable - this games a stinker up & down.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 7, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> Has anyone here actually played it? People aren't just by going by screen shots and bandwagoning, are they?



After reading this thread, that's the first thing that came to my mind too.
Will try it right now as I like the look of the map screens, could be better than expected.  BTW I thought Iron Man DS was trash, GBA game is 100x better.


[-EDIT-]

Well it doesn't work on M3 Simply with latest FW. People on IRC have said the same about R4.
_The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS card._

[-EDIT2-]

Just tried to arm7 patch it using Sim City J as donar ROM - Output file was only 800KB or so.
|Shadow| tried the same with Lego Indy as the donar ROM, same read data error but the patched rom was 49.5 mbits.


----------



## Disco (Jun 7, 2008)

Lego indy works flawlesly on m3 simply


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2008)

Not good is it?

I saw the screens a few months ago and thought "wtf Hulk is tiny", then I thought that maybe its like that so you can destroy lots of land and have fun but sadly there is no fun to have.

At least Iron Man had some good shooting bits, this is just lacking any good ideas.  Its not horribly bad like Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer, its just really really mediocre.#

If you want a good Hulk game get Ultimate Destruction on GC/PS2 or Xbox.

4/10


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 7, 2008)

yes.. lego indy works on r4 also. hulk doesnt :[


----------



## T-hug (Jun 7, 2008)

Disco said:
			
		

> Lego indy works flawlesly on m3 simply
> 
> 
> QUOTE(cosmiccow @ Jun 7 2008, 09:50 AM) yes.. lego indy works on r4 also. hulk doesnt :[



We know that! The point was we were trying to arm7 fix patch Hulk, using Lego Indy as a source ROM, as we know it uses arm7 and works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess it's time to start using my M3 Real.


----------



## funem (Jun 7, 2008)

Zulithe said:
			
		

> so the iron man and hulk games are both disappointing, yet the reviews are good (well, iron man certainly was; early hulk reviews indicate it is also pretty good)




Iron man was a good game, I liked it and there were some good comments in the release thread, average reviews gave it about a 7 so for a film tie in its even better. Not played this yet so I reserver comment on it. That said in Iron man he was stopped by high powered weapons and tanks. I get the feeling that the more powerfull Hulk is going to be stopped by a kid with a pea shooter like mosty of the other games.

Edit: Don't work on my M3 real........ maybe its the shame of playing it, or an hitherto unknown M3 onboard quality checker has kicked in  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 7, 2008)

Another game that doesn't work the R4....

Atleast its crap.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 7, 2008)

So it doesn't work on M3 Simply, R4, M3 Real.. what does it work on?


----------



## hybridkit (Jun 7, 2008)

pilotwangs said:
			
		

> Another game that doesn't work the R4....
> 
> Atleast its crap.



Not working in my R4 either.


----------



## woland84 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doesn't work on DSTT with TTMenu nor YSMenu.

But I don't think its bad


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 7, 2008)

So what cards are left?

Could the people who have played it please state what card they used? Thanks.


----------



## amiga (Jun 7, 2008)

I played it and I have to say I really like it, it's funny to be able to destroy things (even if you cannot destroy everything).

It's working in a supercard sd with last version software.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this game is shit, but at least I was willing to give it a shot.  Alas, it doesn't load on my Cyclo.  This is the first game I've ever had any problem with.  I am getting the following error message on a black screen:

_The save data could not be accessed. please turn the power off and reinsert the DS card_

I've tried deleting the rom and re-savingto my microsdhc, but I keep getting this message.  I guess if this was a worthwhile game I would be dissapointed.


----------



## kitts (Jun 7, 2008)

not working on my edge card, same mesage error as above


----------



## vwbusman (Jun 7, 2008)

Couldn't get it work with my M3 real (as mentioned by others) both with the latest firmware and the latest hacked Sakura. I also tried this game on my AK2 with no success on both the official & Bliss firmware.

*Update:* This game now works fine for me on my AK2 using the newly released v4.07a14 firmware

*Update:* Now working on my M3 real using the M3/G6 DS Real v3.7f loader


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 7, 2008)

Whoh. It's like FFCCRoF all over again.


----------



## unrealweapon (Jun 7, 2008)

err. it does work on *no$gba*.. does not work on My M3...


----------



## funem (Jun 7, 2008)

Makes you wonder since it dont work on so many cards and the ones it does it doesent work correctly, how many of the people who have supposedly played this have actually played it and not just gone by the screen shots ! Love it when people give honest opinions based on, well, no facts really.


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 7, 2008)

I came on here to report that it is giving me the same save error message on my Cyclo DS. I'm shocked, I've never had this happen on my Cyclo DS. I'm glad I'm not the only one though.


----------



## NYCvinster (Jun 7, 2008)

Does not work on CycloDS or TopToy
The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS card


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 7, 2008)

Since it's worked on so few carts, it almost makes you wonder if this is not an accident.  Maybe it's a deliberate attempt at license protection or anti-pirating.


----------



## C3NTY64 (Jun 7, 2008)

Doesn't work on EZV or CycloDS or R4 works fine on the AceKard RPG using the onboard memory. The game isn't as awful as people are making out but it's a far cry from being worth a firmware upgrade.


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 7, 2008)

SleepingDragon said:
			
		

> Since it's worked on so few carts, it almost makes you wonder if this is not an accident.  Maybe it's a deliberate attempt at license protection or anti-pirating.


Even if it was, it would be eventually fixed on most supported flash carts in a matter of days.


----------



## plasmatron (Jun 8, 2008)

Not working on slot 2 supercard with 2.65 client.
0kb output file.
The same with Midnight Play Pack.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't think it's worth the trouble in trying to get the game to work on any flashcard, since I found the gameplay to be really crappy.


----------



## albel005 (Jun 8, 2008)

its also about the console version which freaken rocks


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 8, 2008)

lol terrible game for most of the ppl or should i say all...
I bet ben 10 is the best platformer i know since u can change chars though it needed more than 5 alien heroes


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 8, 2008)

Two black screens on AceKard 2


----------



## kitts (Jun 8, 2008)

as said before not working on my edge card, but puzzling enough working on my partners (newer?) edge card. wierd.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 8, 2008)

so does it work on R4 or not?? I just want to know before I download the rom and find out that I have wasted download space (on a limited bandwith connection)


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 8, 2008)

So every person that claimed they played were full of it? We just had alleged working cards debunked by people who are using the newest version of those same cards and still couldn't run it?

It seems the only thing it works on is no$. I guess I'll download that and try just to see how it is, but I'll still wait for firmware updates for a more authentic experience before I pass judgment.

Edit: ^For Curley, it doesn't work with R4 on the newest 1.18 firmware. Wait for a firmware update before trying it or you'll just get a save error screen.

2nd Edit: Ok now this is just getting ridiculous. I just downloaded the latest no$gba and I get the same screen with the message -






Was there *anyone* who actually played this rom or did we really just have a bandwagon of people that(sadly) made this all up.


----------



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2008)

HeatMan Advance said:
			
		

> So every person that claimed they played were full of it? We just had alleged working cards debunked by people who are using the newest version of those same cards and still couldn't run it?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(amiga @ Jun 7 2008, 02:36 PM) I played it and I have to say I really like it, it's funny to be able to destroy things (even if you cannot destroy everything).
> ...



JPH said it's working on SCDSOne so I guess supercards are go.


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Works on my CycloDS ...


----------



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2008)

What setup do you have Bob as it isn't working on other Cyclos..


----------



## Bob Evil (Jun 8, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> What setup do you have Bob as it isn't working on other Cyclos..



Firmware is v1.31, and it's a 6gb Class 4 Sandisk sdhc card ... I have an iQue DS, as opposed to a Nintendo DS, which should make no difference, but I mention it anyway ... 

The game is quite shitty, and you unlock stuff very easily ... the Grey Hulk skin is practically given to you ...


----------



## funem (Jun 8, 2008)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> I don't think it's worth the trouble in trying to get the game to work on any flashcard, since I found the gameplay to be really crappy.



What are you iusing to run it on then ?


----------



## spanky0508 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, I can confirm its working on my SCDSOne .  Doesn't work for me on iTouch DS or DSTT.


----------



## kitts (Jun 8, 2008)

just to add to my previous posts, i've ACTUALLY played it on my partners Edge card, but when i turn it off n on the game saves are lost.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 8, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> xdarkx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no$


----------



## plasmatron (Jun 8, 2008)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> HeatMan Advance said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But not the slot 2 ones.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 8, 2008)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> funem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What settings are you using on no$? I just used it and I still got the same error message I get on R4.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I was using no$ 2.6a to play the game, so I didn't have to worry about changing the save type.  After seeing that pic you posted, I can see that you didn't set the correct save type for that game.  Just change the save type to Eeprom 8Kb and select Save Options.  Then reload the game or restart the emu.


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 8, 2008)

its starting fine in iDeaS, no errors.

edit: it runs a hell of a lot better in no$gba 2.6 - the first level was kinda nice..nothing groundbreaking though (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## solange82200 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hmmm, it's working on Cyclo DS firmware 1.31? I wonder if I should downgrade my firmware. This sucks


----------



## Sychophantom (Jun 8, 2008)

Not working on my R4, not my DSTT.

Haven't tried my slot-2 supercard MiniSD.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Jun 8, 2008)

xdarkx said:
			
		

> Well, I was using no$ 2.6a to play the game, so I didn't have to worry about changing the save type.  After seeing that pic you posted, I can see that you didn't set the correct save type for that game.  Just change the save type to Eeprom 8Kb and select Save Options.  Then reload the game or restart the emu.



Thanks I got it working on no$ now.






I can see how some may not prefer this, but I liked it and thought it was a solid platformer. Some of the vaulting sequences reminded me of Sonic. I also enjoy knocking the soldiers into each other and the variety of moves. The animation is smooth but the graphics are small. I guess it's because of the all the stuff on screen.


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 9, 2008)

Although I avoid movie games like the plague, it was the screenshots everyone else was so horrified by that made me want to give it a shot, seeing as it had the potential to be an oldschool platformer rather than an awkward and ugly 3d third-person action games we've come to expect from licensed games.

Of course if it's an oldschool style platformer that sucks then it's neither here nor there


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 9, 2008)

Not working on R4 but some guy claims he has made a patch so that it works on all flashcarts.. But we'll see, We'll See 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, Im guessing the R4 team will take around another 3 years to update theire firmware so it can play this game.. Typical.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess Ill have to start playing it on No$GBA I guess and hopefully it will work for me..


----------



## detourne_me (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah, it works on Edge,  but i lost my saves....  oh well


----------



## Rayder (Jun 9, 2008)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> Not working on R4 but some guy claims he has made a patch so that it works on all flashcarts.. But we'll see, We'll See
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There IS a patch......it's a special ARM7 fix and supposedly it makes it work with ALL flashcarts.   I just played the game for a minute on my R4 (fw1.18) to verify it works.  It does.  I don't have any other slot1's to test. I played through the 1rst level and started into the 2nd. Shut the game off and rebooted and it saved my progress, so it's good. Google "Max Crass method", that's how I fixed it.

Game is kinda meh though, but I got it working on my R4.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

LOL, I will leave it seeing all the positively negative feedbacks.


----------



## Curley5959 (Jun 10, 2008)

If you want a guide on how to patch this game, head over to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90078


----------



## WildWon (Jun 10, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, it's working on Cyclo DS firmware 1.31? I wonder if I should downgrade my firmware. This sucks



I d-loaded and tried it out yesterday on my Cyclo. I'm on the Beta (1.4) and i PLAYED fine. When i quit, no saved games saved with it.

I don't know why people are irritated with this game. I was having a fun time with it! I was a little annoyed after i unlocked a couple o' skins and it didn't save, but thats not a HUGE deal.  I'm gonna enjoy this one on the road


----------



## detourne_me (Jun 10, 2008)

ok, so i just beat the game, and unlocked everything but 1 skin.
what happens after you unlock it and beat everything?  nothing.. you can just play through the levels you already beat with the new skins (but even the sounds are the same if you're playing as abomination, hulkbuster iron man or korg...    ughh.  what a waste of time
not sure if i'll update my edge firmware or not..


----------



## Dragoon709 (Jun 11, 2008)

funem said:
			
		

> Zulithe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah it does not work on my m3 real either.  I was trying to get it to run to give it a shot but after reading the reviews here I think I am gonna pass.  screens also don't make me want to play this game.  not at all what I was expecting.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 14, 2008)

This is one of the things I keep telling people when they ask the dreaded question "what slot 1 cart should I get?".  I know there are many good carts out there, but one of the main reasons I chose Cyclo is because of the responsive, professional nature of their tech team.  There is rarely a problem (this is first time I've _ever _had game compatibility issues), but if there is, they fix it _immediately_.  Can't ask for much more than that.  Some of the other manufacturers sure could learn a thing or two from them.  I mean, this game still sucks, but at least I found that out for myself.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=2657


----------



## spanky0508 (Jun 16, 2008)

spanky0508 said:
			
		

> Yes, I can confirm its working on my SCDSOne .  Doesn't work for me on iTouch DS or DSTT.



The new DSTT firmware works without patching the file.
However, the new iTouch DS firmware didn't seem to fix the problem for me.  Anyone have better luck?


----------



## DryYoshi (Jun 18, 2008)

(The game isnt 65 MB! It's only 27.98 MB! Because it's a shitty platformer!)
I also hate it that they threat the  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  as an  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Madagascar is also a platformer on the DS.
I think Nintendo is the ONLY one that makes 3D games for the DS (Except for some, like GameFactory who made Code Lyoko).
(Super Mario 64) DS has even better graphics then (Super Mario) 64, but if they released Incredible Hulk for the N64 it would be a 3D game, and the DS still platformer.
I'm just going to say: the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is made because we could say the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good-bye and have 3D games on a handheld.
But now they still make platformer games for DS that are 3D games on other systems.
What a ******* ****.

Gba (SP) ----> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DS  ---->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (But the Platformer games that actually where 3D games suck. And the ''.... By DS'' series too!)


----------



## vwbusman (Jun 19, 2008)

This game now works for me on my AK2 using the newly released v4.07a14 firmware. No arm7 fix needed. Back to playing it


----------



## rob251060 (Jul 3, 2008)

It plays on my son's cyclo ds card but the saved file cannot be accessed ??? He had to keep going back to the beginning.


----------



## Arm73 (Jul 3, 2008)

Is it really possible to unlock Iron Man ?
Is it an Iron Man skin, or the actual main character changes ?
If that is the case, I would gladly ask somebody for a .sav file in order to play as Iron Man !


----------



## omgmog (Jul 5, 2008)

This game works unpatched on my R4DS, with YSmenu (which presumably is using the DSTT loader). Though this game is hardly worth some of the effort you guys have gone through to make it work.


----------



## Lukey Boi (Sep 13, 2009)

I know this is a long time ago thread so sorry for bringing it back but i am having trouble. With Arm.7 all that comes up is arm7.bin in a bin file and i dont know how to fix it does anyone out there know?


----------

